# Icy Cold



## natureman (Jan 20, 2016)

A few random video shots on Jigger Creek in the Cohutta Wilderness Area.  14F when I got there.  This was a scouting trip for a spring video. 

 <p>Winter Test Shot from Mark Williams on Vimeo.</p>


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jan 20, 2016)

Awesome!


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 20, 2016)

Beautiful footage!


----------



## natureman (Jan 20, 2016)

Thank you both very much.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jan 21, 2016)

Very cool


----------

